# $39 fun time (Mt Ellen - 1/28 Stowe 2/2)



## WJenness (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking to take advantage of the Mt. Ellen January Midweek (M-Th) pricing, as well as Stowe's Woodchuck day. Trying to capitalize on the opportunity to check out a couple of new (to me) mountains and blow off some steam.

Looking to day trip it from Lowell, MA on each of these days.

If anyone would like to meet up or share the ride, I'd be more than happy to take that opportunity.

-w


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 20, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Looking to take advantage of the Mt. Ellen January Midweek (M-Th) pricing, as well as Stowe's Woodchuck day. Trying to capitalize on the opportunity to check out a couple of new (to me) mountains and blow off some steam.
> 
> Looking to day trip it from Lowell, MA on each of these days.
> 
> ...



If you want a free insider's tour of Ellen on the 28th, let me know.  As long as the conditions are decent, I'll be there.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 27, 2010)

Bump... Still looking good for this trip tomorrow... though depending on today's lake effect, if somewhere else is going to be a lot better, it might be worth the audible... However, I really want to check out Mt. Ellen...

Waiting on BMM's report from the hill.

-w


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 27, 2010)

I didn't make it up today, but dad's report was that it snowed substantially more than the report would lead you to believe.  I heard the skiing was good.  Groomers were nice, but there's definitely still very hard snow under the fresh on natural trails.

I'll be up there tomorrow.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm on for this.

I'll be the 6'4" guy skiing on Watea 84s in Black Solomon corduroy pants, a Black / Blue Columbia jacket with a patch (black) on the back of the left shoulder. Will also be rocking a Giro helmet (either black G9 or White / Red G10, depending). 

Will most likely have a friend with me. Say hi, catch a couple runs with me.

I'll check this thread once in the AM before I hit the road, if there's a good meetup time / place let me know.

-w


----------

